# The Simplest & Tastiest Fish Recipe



## Mudtimud (Apr 30, 2011)

It's so easy!

*BLACKENED SALMON RECIPE*

All you need is a slab of salmon (wiped with paper towel), garlic powder, onion powder and Carjun Spices and olive oil.

Lay the salmon skin side down and cover the flesh facing up with Carjun spices, with a teaspoonful earch of garlic and onion powder.

Film the pan with olive oil and wait for it to smoke, and carefully place the salmon skin side down onto the pan. Flip it once when the opacity reaches 2/3 the thickness of the salmon, so that the powdered side is facing downwards. High heat for 4 mins (depending on your stove) until the bottom is between dark golden brown and black.

Serve, blackened side up.

Bon Apetite!

Great. Now I'm hungry again.

I know this is a simplified version of blackened fish. Any ideas to make it even better? Carjun spices is the most fragrant mix of powdered spice I know. you guys happen to know any other good mixes?


----------



## buckytom (Apr 30, 2011)

muddy, what brand of cajun spices do you use? i'd imagine each is different. i happen to like a few of  emeril's spice blends.

i've never tried blackening fish but my family loves the stuff. i'd love to give it a go.

interesting that you used olive oil that has a low smoke point.


----------



## merstar (Apr 30, 2011)

Mudtimud said:


> It's so easy!
> 
> *BLACKENED SALMON RECIPE*
> 
> ...



Smoked Paprika would be a great addition to the spice mix.


----------



## Fabiabi (Apr 30, 2011)

I recently had a piece of salmon that had been lightly smoked and it was gorgeous. I've never liked salmon and had always found it too rich. This was beautiful. I had it with some steamed vegetables.


----------



## Mudtimud (Apr 30, 2011)

I almost forgot the most important part! Blacken salmon won't be complete without a drizzle of lemon juice. I like to use green lemons because they tend to have the sour of lemon combined with the zest of lime.

@buckytom
I use the brand MasterFoods.
I'm not good with picking the right oil type according to the dish. I picked olive oil because it is healthier =p
What oil should I use? I do have canola oil which has a different kind of fragrance but i'm not sure if it's suitable.

@merstar
Cajun spices already has paprika in the mix but I'm not sure it is smoked. I'm sure to look out for smoked paprika the next time I head to the store.

@Fabiabi
Cool! I can never seem to find smoked salmon at the store.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 30, 2011)

I hope you are doing this outside? When I "blacken" anything, I use the jet cooker to get my CI pan white hot. When the butter hits the pan, the smoke is intense, then more so when the spice covered protein goes in and a final fury after the protein is flipped and the finish of butter goes on top. The butter was already melted, so it flows off and hits the pan. 

For the spice, I use a recipe from Paul Prudhomme.

Craig


----------



## Mudtimud (Apr 30, 2011)

CraigC said:


> I hope you are doing this outside? When I "blacken" anything, I use the jet cooker to get my CI pan white hot. When the butter hits the pan, the smoke is intense, then more so when the spice covered protein goes in and a final fury after the protein is flipped and the finish of butter goes on top. The butter was already melted, so it flows off and hits the pan.
> 
> For the spice, I use a recipe from Paul Prudhomme.
> 
> Craig



Wow! That sounds pretty intense (and tasty). I can almost smell it from here. =D
Nope. I did it in my kitchen with a regular stove. I just turn the knob  to the highest heat after I flipped it to the powdered spice side down,  until there's just enough black to satisfy my charred bitter cravings.  Heheh... am I doing it wrong?
Will definitely try out Paul Prudhomme's Cajun mix but maybe I'll modify it with smoked paprika, if I can find those.
Is butter a better oil base than olive oil for this recipe? I'm totally  clueless when it comes to deciding which oil to film the pan with. I'm  just guessing but I fear butter might add to the already rich flavour of  the salmon which may not be to Fabiabi's liking. I have no qualms if its any other meat. "Too rich". That's the  complaint I always hear when I ask about salmon. But for some reason,  kids LOVE it. They'd pick salmon over white meat fish anyday, and in  that case, butter might be a good boost to the flavour. Correct me if  I'm wrong.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 30, 2011)

I've always used butter. For oil, I would use a neutral type like canola as I think olive oil would give an off taste. I don't like salmon, except as gravlox or smoked (lox or nova). When I blacken fish, it is usually black grouper at least 1-1/2" to 2" thick. I really like thick ribeye steaks and chicken breast done with this technique. We have a couple salads we like using the steak and chicken in, respectively.

Craig


----------



## merstar (Apr 30, 2011)

Mudtimud said:


> I almost forgot the most important part! Blacken salmon won't be complete without a drizzle of lemon juice. I like to use green lemons because they tend to have the sour of lemon combined with the zest of lime.
> 
> @merstar
> Cajun spices already has paprika in the mix but I'm not sure it is smoked. I'm sure to look out for smoked paprika the next time I head to the store.



The paprika in Cajun Seasoning is generally not smoked. Do check out the smoked paprika - it gives a great flavor and kick to a lot of dishes.


----------



## powerplantop (Apr 30, 2011)

This guy is doing a good job at it, even if he is a bit weak on the seasoning.
YouTube - How to Blacken Fish - Blackening Sea Bass - Fish Recipe


----------



## powerplantop (May 4, 2011)

After reading this tread I had to do some myself. This is how I do it. 
For the Spice mix I used Paul Prudhommes recipie

YouTube - Blackened Catfish


----------



## ChefJune (May 5, 2011)

Blackened Fish was _VERY_ trendy about 30 years ago.  Chefs and home cooks tried it on just about every fish imaginable.

some interesting caveats....

1. It's not likely that your home stove will get hot enough to really "blacken" the fish. If it does, your kitchen may end up on fire.  Restaurant chefs generally caution home cooks on this sad fact.  You can season your fish with the spices, but real "blackening" needs to be done in a restaurant kitchen for safety's sake.

2. If you love the taste of the fish, be warned that the blackening spices are likely to take over the flavor.


----------



## CraigC (May 5, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> Blackened Fish was _VERY_ trendy about 30 years ago. Chefs and home cooks tried it on just about every fish imaginable.
> 
> some interesting caveats....
> 
> ...


 
Yup, "blackened" technique needs to be done outside for the home cook. CI is the proper way to go and it needs to be white hot. I've never lost the taste of the grouper due to the thickness of the cut I use and the speed at which it cooks in that white hot pan. 

Craig


----------



## Selkie (May 5, 2011)

I'm not a fan of anything blackened - too much pepper. Char-crispy, yes. Blackened with spices, no.


----------



## Sprout (May 5, 2011)

CraigC said:


> Yup, "blackened" technique needs to be done outside for the home cook. CI is the proper way to go and it needs to be white hot. I've never lost the taste of the grouper due to the thickness of the cut I use and the speed at which it cooks in that white hot pan.
> 
> Craig



I dunno, at work we cook our blackened chicken on the grill and I think it comes out mighty tasty! Well they start it on the grill to blacken the spices, then finish it in the oven. Probably more for lack of space on the grill than anything else. I never thought I'd say this, but I think this is one dish I'd like better on a gas grill than charcoal. With all the other flavors going on, I fear the added smoke might put it over the edge.


----------



## CraigC (May 5, 2011)

Sprout said:


> I dunno, at work we cook our blackened chicken on the grill and I think it comes out mighty tasty! Well they start it on the grill to blacken the spices, then finish it in the oven. Probably more for lack of space on the grill than anything else. I never thought I'd say this, but I think this is one dish I'd like better on a gas grill than charcoal. With all the other flavors going on, I fear the added smoke might put it over the edge.


 
Then the technique is not being applied as originally intended. You're just grilling using the blackening spices, IMO. The pure form is done in a screaming hot, CI pan. Grilling just can't sear the spices properly and render the best results.

Craig


----------



## Caslon (May 5, 2011)

I haven't made it in awhile, but any white fish fillets topped with chunky blue cheese dressing and chopped green onions and some crushed bread crumbs, then baked, is simple and surprisingly tasty.
White fish is becoming increasingly expensive, especially cod.  Overfishing and environmental changes probably.  Cod which was so abundant and economical is like buying shrimp or lobster now.


----------



## ChefJune (May 6, 2011)

Caslon said:


> I haven't made it in awhile, but any white fish fillets topped with chunky blue cheese dressing and chopped green onions and some crushed bread crumbs, then baked, is simple and surprisingly tasty.
> White fish is becoming increasingly expensive, especially cod. Overfishing and environmental changes probably. Cod which was so abundant and economical is like buying shrimp or lobster now.


 
Shrimp is delicious done in a similar manner.  Remember to peel them first!


----------



## MyCrummyApartment (May 6, 2011)

I am not big on blackening salmon as per OP, but I admit I have never done it either. Blackening a fish to me is much better suited for a white fish which often needs help in the zinger (flavor pumper) department.

As for Salmon...  rather than look to your cupboard for spices, look to your fridge for dressings or condiments, such as dill pesto, rock mustard, creamy onion salad dressing, as for dry seasoning... Montreal Steak Spice..  goes great with fresh grilled salmon.


----------



## Scattergun2570 (May 22, 2011)

MyCrummyApartment said:


> I am not big on blackening salmon as per OP, but I admit I have never done it either. Blackening a fish to me is much better suited for a white fish which often needs help in the zinger (flavor pumper) department.
> 
> As for Salmon... rather than look to your cupboard for spices, look to your fridge for dressings or condiments, such as dill pesto, rock mustard, creamy onion salad dressing, as for dry seasoning... Montreal Steak Spice.. goes great with fresh grilled salmon.


 

I am curious as to how you would prepare a piece of Salmon with the Montreal Spice,,please elaborate if you would.


----------



## buckytom (May 23, 2011)

what's rock mustard, crummy-apt.?

also, i agtee with june and craigc. blackening is a technique better done outside, in cast iron (i've acheived proper temps with a campfire), and it's a tricky thing to pull off or your just burning pepper.

practice makes perfect, though. if ypur smoke alarms tally right away, you're on the right track.


----------

